# Residential 600 amp service



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

MR. Bvo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how should I wire a 600 amp service coming out of the load side of the meter base? Trying to determine best option for distributing power to panels.


Tell is what you are thinking so far and we'll go from there.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

CoolWill said:


> Tell is what you are thinking so far and we'll go from there.


I think wire would be a good choice.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

MR. Bvo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how should I wire a 600 amp service coming out of the load side of the meter base? Trying to determine best option for distributing power to panels.


Typically a load center only needs what the demand is. Throw in Bournolli's principle and things will lift. 
I try and go with a 3 to 1 ratio instead. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I think wire would be a good choice.


Big wire and I would like a pic of the socket.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MR. Bvo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how should I wire a 600 amp service coming out of the load side of the meter base? Trying to determine best option for distributing power to panels.


I don't want cdslotz to yell at me again, so I will be more serious.

What you do is completely dependent on many variables.

First, what exactly does the customer _want_?
Second, what does the customer _need_? (code doesn't care about customer's wants)
Third, what does the customer currently have? It sounds like they already have a meter base, is that true?

Are there any plans? Specs? Do you want disconnects, switchgear, or just panels setup for the service? Is this multi-family? 

If you give us info about the situation, it would help determine the best route you should take.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

For something of that size and the detail you have put into this project so far I think your only option is a liquid nitrogen filled cable.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

MR. Bvo said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions on how should I wire a 600 amp service coming out of the load side of the meter base? Trying to determine best option for distributing power to panels.


You need to fill out your profile before we're allowed to advise you per the terms of use of the site. If you're a DIY there is a sister site available over at www.DIYChatroom.com. If you're a bonafide sparky, occupation and location in that profile will go far in assisting you with your project.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

You have to use a CT cabinet approved by the POCO for anything over 400 in residential.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

(3) 200 A panels= each run with 4/0 alum feeders


----------

